# Motion Sensors in Parallel?



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone ever hook up 2 motions (hardwired) in parallel to operate 1 light on corner of building??? For some reason, I'm thinking it's not going to work? 

Long story available upon request


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I see no reason it won't if they're on the same circuit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You bet it will work. Done it many times. Just make sure everything is supplied by the same circuit.

If the lights in question are already supplied by different circuits, you'll have to power your sensors with a circuit that will pull in a multi-pole contactor. 

This is no different than paralleling several single pole switches to bring on a given load. The typical motion sensor is just a single pole switch that also has a neutral run to it to power the electronics inside.

SIDE NOTE.... Use an RAB Stealth sensor for best results. Anything else is inferior and WILL result in callbacks.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> You bet it will work. Done it many times. Just make sure everything is supplied by the same circuit.
> 
> If the lights in question are already supplied by different circuits, you'll have to power your sensors with a circuit that will pull in a multi-pole contactor.
> 
> ...


RAB are the best! They are expensive but last and are a real quality product. Especially compared to the junk at the big boxes,


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nice*

I wasn't sure since I havent done that to sensors yet (I was worried circuitry wouldn't be compatible but..) The application was for a pair of lights about 25 ft up at top of ends of building. She wants to catch vandals walking from both sides, so she needs 200degree min but, at that scan you only get 30 ft out. We were going to mount sensors about 12 ft off ground, almost side by side just on both sides of building, therefore reducing to 110 degree detectors which would give about 70' direct line coverage. She had crap wireless zenith ones that lasted about a year, then she forced us to install new ones, but they wouldn't work at all. I told her she needs to bite bullet and put in some nice hardwired RAB stealth ones in and be done with it. 

Thanks for tip. I was calling RAB tech tomorrow, so you just saved my 1/2 hr of holding on phone. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You basically wire the sensors as if they were three way switches. One side gets the feed the other the load. The neutrals feed the motions and the load. The reds connect the red on the sensor and the loads and the feed ties to the black on the sensors.


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a tip, as simple as it sounds read the instructions of the sensor before installing. The ones that I have been using say specifically to use them at heights lower than 14'. It also mentions that they are most effective at detecting side to side motion as opposed to head on motion. This affected me because like you I was planning on mounting them well over the intended max height and I was going to use them for head on traffic.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You basically wire the sensors as if they were three way switches. One side gets the feed the other the load. The neutrals feed the motions and the load. The reds connect the red on the sensor and the loads and the feed ties to the black on the sensors.










I'd be fibbin' if I said I understood that.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd be fibbin' if I said I understood that.


I think Dennis was asleep when he wrote that


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd be fibbin' if I said I understood that.


Well I tried. But you already know how to do it-- I hope. 

Just trying to say if the motion sensor had wiring run to them as you would if they were 3 way switches, then you could feed one sensor with the power and the other sensor with the load. 

This is how I would wire my 3 way switches in general. With this wiring you can make it work.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well I tried. But you already know how to do it-- I hope.
> 
> Just trying to say if the motion sensor had wiring run to them as you would if they were 3 way switches, then you could feed one sensor with the power and the other sensor with the load.
> 
> This is how I would wire my 3 way switches in general. With this wiring you can make it work.


Are you saying feed sensor B with the output of sensor A? If so, sensor B will not turn on the light until sensor A is triggered.


Run a black and white to sensor A. Run a black, white & red between sensor A & B. Run a black and whte between Sensor B and the light(s).


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Are you saying feed sensor B with the output of sensor A? If so, sensor B will not turn on the light until sensor A is triggered.
> 
> 
> Run a black and white to sensor A. Run a black, white & red between sensor A & B. Run a black and white between Sensor B and the light(s).


Now was that so hard.  I knew I could get thru...:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wildleg said:


> I think Dennis was asleep when he wrote that


More likely suffering the effects of chemo. Unfortunate but true.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Now was that so hard.  I knew I could get thru...:laughing:


 
I was just experiencing a


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I was just experiencing a


Oh! cerebral flatulence can be bad at times.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Oh! cerebral flatulence can be bad at times.
> 
> ~Matt


That's assuming some of us _even_ have a cerebrum. I know I don't.:whistling2:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

If it hasn't been mentioned, be sure not to exceed the rated wattage of the sensor.


----------

